# living room pic-nic...



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Cinn kept on annoying my flatmate, but jumping onto his keyboard whyle he was trying to work... so i made a quick and easy 'living room pick nick'....
here she is enjoying it..


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

and another pic-nic when our friend Quiver came over...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  looks good


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Dirty mouths! Looks yummy (for a tiel)...PS- are those live worms??


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yep theyre mealworms, the larval stage of a beetle!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

YUCK! Disgusting...


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> YUCK! Disgusting...


lol yeah i wouldnt want to eat one either, but the budgies and tiels go crazy for them!
they are only treats though as they are rich in protein....
when they have a pic-nic it is usually just a bowl of treats really, and it dosent happen often....
that pink dish has a flat bottom so what you see in it is virtually what you get, just a thin layer of treats...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sure they are full of protein and part of their natural diet but I don't think I could ever touch one to feed them. Plus knowing Baby she's run like **** from any moving food..lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have seen barbeque flavour meal worms at a candy store I would never try them though. Yuck


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I have seen barbeque flavour meal worms at a candy store I would never try them though. Yuck


lol!

yeah when you get them out, they are in a small plastic container mixed with oats (what they eat) and you keep them in the fridge... this makes them dormant and they dont move... you can get them out with your fingers or a spoon or something, my birds like to pick at the oats too so you wont have to sift through it all to pick out the worms...
then if you hold them in your hand they will wake and start crawling in a minute or two, but if you put them straight in the dish, the time it takes them to start moving will depend on how hot a day it is...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> lol!
> 
> yeah when you get them out, they are in a small plastic container mixed with oats (what they eat) and you keep them in the fridge... this makes them dormant and they dont move... you can get them out with your fingers or a spoon or something, my birds like to pick at the oats too so you wont have to sift through it all to pick out the worms...
> then if you hold them in your hand they will wake and start crawling in a minute or two, but if you put them straight in the dish, the time it takes them to start moving will depend on how hot a day it is...


In your fridge...don't take it personal but I have a serious bug phobia..it gave me the crawlies just looking at the pics.. What if they escape out of the dish and multipy in your house..just thinking worst case scenerios here..lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's good they eat them, they must be a really good source of protien!  I would get the creeps touching them though.


----------

